# Emergency Dehydrated Food shipped same day as ordered



## keepitsimple (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey I ordered from these guys and was surprised to hear that it shipped the same day I ordered. Thought I would share. Haven't received it yet, so can't speak to taste, but the price seemed fair.
Emergency Dehydrated Food, emergency food, disaster food, preparedness food, storage food, and survival food.


----------



## pipelayer916 (Jul 23, 2010)

Curious if you received your order yet and had a chance to try the meals? I have seen these online and the meals look fairly decent at a great price.


----------

